# gas maintenance?



## albireo13 (Dec 30, 2016)

Talking with my Ariens dealer, he was adamant about treating your gas. He claimed 80% of his service work is due to gas-related issues ... moisture in the gas, using bad/degraded gas and the effects on carburetors.


In the past I never worried about it. Am I wrong? What do folks do here?


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

If you use what you buy in a very short time (on the order of a few weeks) then you will probably get away without treating your gas. If you leave gas sitting for months you are gambling.

I don't like to gamble with my expensive power equipment, and am a believer in stabilizing gas when it's purchased so I have one less worry in my life. I've used stabil in the past and now I'm trying out seafoam.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

My 2 cents

I buy gas in 5 gallon can,usually 2 at a time.Have to buy super ,to get non ethanol here in Ontario,I use it within 60 days or it goes in the truck.
Seems like a hassle,but my snowblower,lawn mower and generator never need the carb cleaned,and all run well.

In summer I'll add stabilizer,if I remember.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Man, if I could get pump non-ethanol I would surely do that, but it's simply not available near me. Ethanol is responsible for most of what makes storing gas so tricky these days, as I understand it.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Been there, JD. You made the right choice, in my opinion and experience. Sea Foam will do the job. Sta-Bil is where I started but ended up cleaning carbs and throwing wrenches.


May I ask why you switched from Sta-Bil?




JD in NJ said:


> If you use what you buy in a very short time (on the order of a few weeks) then you will probably get away without treating your gas. If you leave gas sitting for months you are gambling.
> 
> I don't like to gamble with my expensive power equipment, and am a believer in stabilizing gas when it's purchased so I have one less worry in my life. I've used stabil in the past and now I'm trying out seafoam.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

The gas now a days is pretty bad most people just throw in regular and store it full of gas for over a year sometimes. that is not good.

my dads brother has owned a lawn and garden shop for 25+ years. they have even done tests on local gasoline for ethanol content. 

regular was 8% and premium was 3% ethanol. so long story short run premium and stabil is not needed especially if you store it dry. if you are running 2 stroke dont worry about it to much as most of the mix's have a stabilizing agent along with the oil.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Can you run it completely dry if you don't remove the bowl, or at least use a drain screw if it has one?




Snowbelt_subie said:


> The gas now a days is pretty bad most people just throw in regular and store it full of gas for over a year sometimes. that is not good.
> 
> my dads brother has owned a lawn and garden shop for 25+ years. they have even done tests on local gasoline for ethanol content.
> 
> regular was 8% and premium was 3% ethanol. so long story short run premium and stabil is not needed especially if you store it dry. if you are running 2 stroke dont worry about it to much as most of the mix's have a stabilizing agent along with the oil.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> Can you run it completely dry if you don't remove the bowl, or at least use a drain screw if it has one?


No you cant. most older carbs have a push valve on the bowl or a screw you can take out. i dont know about the newer stuff ( i dont own any newer stuff lol)


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks. My MTD was 20 years old when I sold it, so I know what you mean. I just bought a new one. SS, I treat the fuel, 6 oz Sea Foam to 5 gals of either non-ethanol or BP high test, which in my area has ethanol. Either way, I haven't had problems since, and I leave fuel in it and topped off. I run it dry at the end of the season, drain the bowl, but I know if anything is left in it, or if I forget to drain it, it's treated and there won't be varnish.


It's cheap insurance.




Snowbelt_subie said:


> No you cant. most older carbs have a push valve on the bowl or a screw you can take out. i dont know about the newer stuff ( i dont own any newer stuff lol)


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> Thanks. My MTD was 20 years old when I sold it, so I know what you mean. I just bought a new one. SS, I treat the fuel, 6 oz Sea Foam to 5 gals of either non-ethanol or BP high test, which in my area has ethanol. Either way, I haven't had problems since, and I leave fuel in it and topped off. I run it dry at the end of the season, drain the bowl, but I know if anything is left in it, or if I forget to drain it, it's treated and there won't be varnish.
> 
> 
> It's cheap insurance.


thats more than enough to be safe. my dad just runs premium and doesn't drain anything and he has been fine for the last 5 years with his equipment starting in the spring/winter.

i buy and sell non running equipment. i just picked up an older toro ss 2 cycle who the guy said ran 2 years ago but we had a light winter last year and he didnt use it now it didnt start.

when i opened the carb up it had gas in it with a lot of water mixed. i had to scoop 1/4 " of goop out before i could even see the main jet lol


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Your best bet is to not let it get stale..... use it up in your car if it gets over 60 days or so old. Be sure to run all your lawn/small engine equipment dry when it's going to sit for awhile. E-gas will pull in moisture which also causes grief. So avoid it if you can. Lots of newer carbs don't have a drain on them which is a pain...... but you really need to get it out of there if it's going to sit. drop the bowl if you have to......


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

albireo13 said:


> Talking with my Ariens dealer, he was adamant about treating your gas. He claimed 80% of his service work is due to gas-related issues ... moisture in the gas, using bad/degraded gas and the effects on carburetors.


yep, that's probably true..I wouldn't be surprised if it was 90%




albireo13 said:


> In the past I never worried about it. Am I wrong? What do folks do here?


yes, you are wrong! 
a lot has changed in the past 10 years..
the culprit is: 10% Ethanol in gas..its horrible stuff for small gas engines.

If you are lucky enough to be able to get ethanol-free gas in your area:
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada
do it! always, for all small gas engines: mowers, snowblowers, chainsaws, generators, etc.
I use it, and I still treat my ethanol-free gas, with seafoam, although if you use it all within a month or two, its probably not necessary.

If you cant find ethanol-free gas in your area, then you will be forced to use the 10% ethanol stuff..
in that case, always treat the gas.
use it as quickly as possible.(dont go any more than 2 months..personally, I would only do one month max)
and always drain out all the gas for off-season storage.

Scot


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Time catches up with us, and one thing or another keeps us from draining that carb.


"Did I or didn't I!?" I err on the side of caution with an extra buck or so in the tank.


When I kick the slats, I don't want my heirs giving my used snow blower to you for $50 because the carb is gunked! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh 


(Nice pick on the machine with the dirty carb! Congrats!)




Snowbelt_subie said:


> i buy and sell non running equipment. i just picked up an older toro ss 2 cycle who the guy said ran 2 years ago but we had a light winter last year and he didnt use it now it didnt start.
> 
> when i opened the carb up it had gas in it with a lot of water mixed. i had to scoop 1/4 " of goop out before i could even see the main jet lol


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Disassemble the carb or look under the fuel cap for white powder of death. It's corrosion.

No matter if you're draining the fuel or not, or using premium or not, or if you're happy with the same fuel you've been using, etc., I say you'll end up with different fuel at some point, from a different source or left to sit longer at the source, or whatever, and if you don't treat the gas you'll get that white powder you can't completely get rid of. 

It _will_ get you! 

Treat the fuel.


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Back in the day when I was working for a L&G shop, I had a bad experience with stabil. So I am not a fan of that. I swear by Seafoam. I put that in everything I own. I wing about an ounce per gallon. I never was real particular about draining the bowls. So far that has not been a real issue. But I do make a point of staring everything up periodically.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Guess cross my fingers, but I only use non-ethanol, and I don't add anything, don't even shut my fuel valve off (on my 2 Honda blowers, but I do shut off my Honda lawn mower and inherited Sabre lawn tractor in the off-season)...haven't had any fuel problems.

I do run all of my machines about every 2-3 weeks for a few minutes during the off season and during snow season, I go through between 50-60 gallons of gas per winter. I do keep all machines topped up, pretty much at all times.

I've got a can of Seafoam on my shelf and I may use it yet, just haven't had to...so far. I think I'll add it to my walk behind mower today or tomorrow.


----------



## packetloss (Dec 26, 2016)

I treat all my gas before using it in any of my equipment and I run everything dry before seasonal storing. Not worth the hassle of cleaning and replacing things for the extra $1 or so it costs. I use Pri-G. I forget where I had first read reviews on it, but it's highly concentrated (one bottle treats 250 gallons) and from the reports the gas is good for 5 years (not that I keep it more than 6 months anyway). I haven't had any carb/corrosion problems in any of my equipment since.


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

My habit has become to but ethanol free gas, and treat it with both sta-bil and a splash of heet. My 5 gallon gas can usually serves a winter season fine, so the gas ends up being about 5 months old by the time winter is over. 

For summer, I do the same, but no heet. A 5 gallon can lasts a month to 6 weeks.

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

packetloss said:


> I use Pri-G.


I used to use PRI-G, but experienced too much packet loss. :laugh: Great handle by the way!

Actually, package loss, however. Read on.

I did use the product, and you probably got the recommendation from an RV place.

One of the things I wrestled with was its shelf life. It comes in a plastic bottle that caves in after some time. You'll notice that. It is a reaction of the solvents with the plastic container. I didn't like that.

It failed me, with fouled carb, however, so I switched.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> Been there, JD. You made the right choice, in my opinion and experience. Sea Foam will do the job. Sta-Bil is where I started but ended up cleaning carbs and throwing wrenches.
> 
> 
> May I ask why you switched from Sta-Bil?


I actually switched from Sta-Bil largely based on my reading here. It seemed to work OK but there are some reasonably convincing arguments made for Seafoam both here and on a couple of motorcycle forums I frequent.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I do the same! Works.




rkchainsaw said:


> Back in the day when I was working for a L&G shop, I had a bad experience with stabil. So I am not a fan of that. I swear by Seafoam. I put that in everything I own. I wing about an ounce per gallon. I never was real particular about draining the bowls. So far that has not been a real issue. But I do make a point of staring everything up periodically.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Stuff has been around since the 1930's. I thought it was junk. Who would want to put something called "Sea Foam" in a gas tank!? Goofy name, for what it is. Anyway, it really found its niche, as far as I'm concerned, when Ethanol showed us varnish the way it has. I hope it works well for you. I'm going to stop commenting on it; people will think I'm a paid endorser. It's just that I pulled my hair out trying to fix the *&^*# problem. Nothing seemed to work, then this stuff. When that happens you want to share the info.




JD in NJ said:


> I actually switched from Sta-Bil largely based on my reading here. It seemed to work OK but there are some reasonably convincing arguments made for Seafoam both here and on a couple of motorcycle forums I frequent.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> ...Ethanol showed us varnish the way it has...people will think I'm a paid endorser. It's just that I pulled my hair out trying to fix the *&^*# problem. Nothing seemed to work, then this stuff. When that happens you want to share the info.


If it works, I'd keep going on. I feel the same way about both of my blowers...seems I'm beating the same ol' thing...but they really have been good for me.

I forgot that I have a 23 year old cheap 5,000 watt Generac generator with a varnished up carb on a 10hp Techumseh (because I never had to use it) and only started it once a year. After reading here, I started running my machines regularly.

If/when I get to cleaning it up, what would you recommend for a Seafoam/non-e formula. It's got a 5 gal. tank.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

Definitely treat the gas. Even though it's from a boating website, here's an interesting comparative analysis of different fuel stabilizers: BoatingLAB Tests: Fuel Stabilizers | Boating Magazine

Whatever you use, just be sure to add it to the storage container when you fill it with gas. Don't wait until later to add the stabilizer -- it will have been too late by then.


----------



## packetloss (Dec 26, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> I used to use PRI-G, but experienced too much packet loss. :laugh: Great handle by the way!
> 
> Actually, package loss, however. Read on.
> 
> ...



That's not good. I haven't had any problems in the 4 or 5 years that I've been using Pri-G, however, I run everything dry before storage, so for me it's been more precautionary. With that being said, if you had fouled carbs while using it, I might as well switch to Seafoam as I've only heard good things about it and it's easier to get.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

The guy who recommended it to me said his shop uses 6 oz to 5 gallons, so that's what I've used. I use that ratio whether it's ethanol or non. If it's a gallon can I'd do an ounce and a splash. Don't worry about adding too much. No problem. That's straight from their website and from the rep I talked to.


I liked those Tecumsehs. Had one on an old MTD blower that lasted me 20 years. Would have lasted 30 had I not used it on all the neighboring properties. I'm glad I did, though. I sold it. I believe it only needed a valve adjustment.


I found this about Chief Tecumseh. I don't know who he was, but having read his words I know I would have liked him.


Advice by Chief Tecumseh

​_“So live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart. Trouble no one about their religion; respect others in their view, and demand that they respect yours. Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life. Seek to make your life long and its purpose in the service of your people. Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide._
_Always give a word or a sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend, even a stranger, when in a lonely place. Show respect to all people and grovel to none._
_When you arise in the morning give thanks for the food and for the joy of living. If you see no reason for giving thanks, the fault lies only in yourself. Abuse no one and no thing, for abuse turns the wise ones to fools and robs the spirit of its vision._
_When it comes your time to die, be not like those whose hearts are filled with the fear of death, so that when their time comes they weep and pray for a little more time to live their lives over again in a different way. Sing your death song and die like a hero going home.”_
_~ Chief Tecumseh _​



jrom said:


> If it works, I'd keep going on. I feel the same way about both of my blowers...seems I'm beating the same ol' thing...but they really have been good for me.
> 
> I forgot that I have a 23 year old cheap 5,000 watt Generac generator with a varnished up carb on a 10hp Techumseh (because I never had to use it) and only started it once a year. After reading here, I started running my machines regularly.
> 
> If/when I get to cleaning it up, what would you recommend for a Seafoam/non-e formula. It's got a 5 gal. tank.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've PURPOSELY left a 1/2-tank of gas during the off-season in my mower & snowblower the last few years! Torture-test my own stuff kinda-thing! About a cup of Seafoam to a 1/2-full tank, then let it run for a few minutes.....

6 months later....VROOOOM!

So yeah, FIRM believer in Seafoam.

I like that Tecumseh speech. Reminds me of the Chief-Joseph surrender in the Yellowstone area..."I will fight no more forever."

Faron


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

Lawnmower dealer advised Stabil marine or ethanol only. Regular stabl was not as good. He also advised a capful (teaspoon or so) of Mystery Oil per tank


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just during this Fall/Winter 2016/2017, I've probably bought SIX bottles Seafoam!

Our 3 cars, Grass-trimmer, 2008 Personal-Pace Toro mower, & my '98 Tecumseh MTD/Huskee snowblower. 

Because of some wear into the carb body itself, I had to get a new OEM carb for the 8/26. $125 retail for my Tecumseh carb....Uffda! A new throttle-shaft wouldn't have done anything. When you can move the actual t-s a teeny bit, it's "game over" for a carb (19 years of vibration gets hard on things...!). Runs like a BEAST now.....with NO CHOKE! 10 yrs ago, it had a carb-kit done. After putting on the new carb this New-Years, I took the 19 yr-old carb apart for the **** of it. VERY clean inside...no clogs. Only a slight green film in bowl, which had nothing to do with how it ran.

So....yes. LONG-time Seafoam user!!

Faron


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Great product IMO.

My thread on it.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforums-lounge/106873-sea-foam-my-2-cents.html


----------

